

White House petition: release government-developed software as open source - MikeTaylor
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/maximize-public-benefit-federal-technology-sharing-government-developed-software-under-open-source/6n5ZBBwf

======
samstave
Will never happen to a great degree, though there are exceptions.

There are two sides to the .gov coin; public interest and national defense.

On the public interest side, there already is opensource for some major
initiatives, like where HL7 came from - on the defense side... youll be SOL.

The government pay trillions to contractors to make really complex stuff.
Lockheed will not be releasing guidance code anytime in the next millennium.

